# Dual monitor 2nd display not working



## xnewuserx

As of now, I'm running a BFGtech nVidia 6600OC that has a DVI and an AGP port in the back. I was told that this card supports dual monitors. The problem is... only my primary monitor works/gets detected. The second monitor has no signal even though its connected. In the settings tab of the display properties window, both monitors are indicated as "working" but only my 1st/primary works. The second monitor is check as "extend my windows desktop onto this monitor." Is there a way to fix this problem so that the second monitor can work?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

Which driver version are you using?

If you are using a 90-series NVIDIA driver, go Control Panel -> NVIDIA Control Panel -> Display, and under "Multiple Displays" click "Change display configuration".

If you are using an earlier version (80-series or earlier), go Control Panel -> Display -> Settings -> Advanced -> *Your card model*, and click "nView Settings" (or something similar).

Once there, check that the correct setting is selected - it should be on "Dual View", "Horizontal Span", "Clone", or something similar, but not "Single".


If you are using a 90-series driver, you might want to consider back-dating to the 84.21 version - read the NVIDIA Drivers thread in my signature for more info.


----------



## ebackhus

Is the monitor plugged in and turned on when you boot? This is required by DirectX in order to enumerate the device and allow it to work with hardware acceleration.


----------



## xnewuserx

Yes the monitor is turned on and plugged in and Direct X 9 is installed. I'm gonna give teh 84.21 a try and I'll post results... unless there someone suggests something else. Thanks.


----------



## xnewuserx

Now that I downgrade to the 84.21 drivers, I cannot find a window anywhere where I can change the mode to dual monitors. So should I upgrade back to a 90 series?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

Indoril Nerevar said:


> If you are using an earlier version (80-series or earlier), go Control Panel -> Display -> Settings -> Advanced -> *Your card model*, and click "nView Settings" (or something similar).


That should take you to where you need to go. Also, go into Control Panel -> Display -> Settings, and make sure the "Extend my Windows desktop onto this monitor" box is ticked, as it may have become un-ticked after the driver install.

Post back with questions/concerns/results.


----------



## xnewuserx

That didn't work either. There is no monitor 1 and monitor 2 displayed. There is only one that is detected. I got off witht eh stech support three times. The first time, the techie told me to update my chipset, no work. The second time, the tech lady told me that she would send me a BIOS flash to update my video card, I have never received it. Then the third time, the guy didn't know there was a BIOS flash thing so he just told me to downgrade nVidia drivers. Before my computer detected two monitors, but no 1 and 2 in the settings tab. But then if I go to nVidia 6600 tab in advanced properties, I change switch between monitor one and two, without switching the cables in the back. Now that I switched drivers, there is only one monitor that is detected and I don't know what else to do. I'm gonna give tech support another call....see what happens. In the meantime you can still provide me with help. Thanks!
I didn't think setting up dual monitors would be such a difficult task:4-dontkno


----------



## Psych0

i'm having the same problem. i only see one monitor in display\settings, but it doesn't have a 1 in it... it looks like my desktop


----------

